# Will You Vote?



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

My nephew was a child cancer patient, before he passed away he started a foundation called Ian's Thumbs Up FUNd for kids that were hospitalized like him at Avera McKennan Hospital in Sioux Falls. The fund purchases toys and gaming systems for the Children's Hospital. It also gives individual patients gift cards to buy whatever they want as well as financial assistance to families that need help.

I'm shamelessly asking for your help. First National Bank in Sioux Falls donates money to 4 local charities with the most votes. This year they are doing it a little differently than years past with a bracket style system. There are 4 Divisions with multiple matchups. The top 8 vote getters in each Division move on to the next round. You will find Ian's Thumbs Up FUNd in Division 2, Match 8. Please scroll each page until you see the Submit button, once you click your vote is submitted. You can vote once or you can vote a thousand times in a row.

Even when Ian had a bad day of treatment he always gave a Thumbs Up. Please help us keep his mission alive so more kids can give a Thumbs Up.

https://www.fnbsf.com/vote/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Now this is a voting box I can definitely tolerate, will do it many times for Ian.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Done!


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Done


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

No worries.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You got it BW!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

You got my vote.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Done and will continue to !!!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

We are in! Ian's Thumbs Up FUNd secured the Number 2 Seed and is competing in Match 2 of Division 2. The strategist in me sees the possibility of facing the Number 1 Seed in the next round. It won't hurt to vote for Teddy Bear Den in Match 1 of Division 2.

Thank you so much for your votes! You folks have helped us out tremendously. Voting is now open daily until next Sunday, again you can vote once or even to infinity...

https://www.fnbsf.com/vote/


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As you requested, hit the Teddy even.

Larry


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

done


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

done


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BW, keep us apprised as how it turns out after Sunday. Voted again this morning.

Just a reminder to all to vote as informed in Post #9.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

We didn't make the cut. I really appreciate the time you guys took to vote. I'll be kicking a little extra money to the FUNd.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really hate that BW. But that was a very honorable effort that you put forth.

Regards, Mike


----------

